# Male Orchid Mantis



## bubforever (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry about the poor quality. Its the best i got.

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/[email protected]/0


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like you have a Canon A85. You can press the macro button to focus on things close up. The macro button is the one that's a flower.


----------



## bubforever (Jun 17, 2007)

sweet i'll try that, thanks.


----------

